# موقع افلام خاصة بامحركات الاحتراق



## الطموني (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
كما عودتكم دائما ان يكون لدينا في هذا المنتدى كل ما هو رائع ومبتكر عن الانترنل كمبسشن
لا تستغربو لاني لفظتها بالغة العربية من الاصل الانجليزي لانو كل ما نراه اما اعيننا ونتعلم منه هو انجليزي ونحن مشغولين في ثورة الفيديو كليب ولهم الحق بالاحتفاظ حتى بحقوق اللفظ كما هو في حقوق الطبع والنشر
على كلا الموقع اخذته من احد المنتديات الهندسية العربية وانا اسف اذا كتبته لكم فلا يزعل مني المشرفين على منتداكم الكريم فهم ايضا اصحاب حق 
المنتدى هو منتدى التقنية 
العنوان هو
http://www.estevancomp.ca/mechanics/
والشكر والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## kassamy (18 يناير 2007)

فعلا موقع اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء


----------



## Nabilovicl (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## حمادة حلوان (20 يناير 2007)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك عنا خيرا

والله الموقع شكله رائع فعلا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (20 يناير 2007)

*رااااااااااااااائع

جزاك الله خيرا*
:15: :12:​


----------



## snayper (20 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## roseflower (20 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا موقع رائع ومحتاجينه


----------



## الطموني (21 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم واسألكم جزيل زوكثير الدعاء للفقير الذليل لله 
ولامة الاسلام والمسلمين
وانتظرو مني المزيد من التفاعل 
(قل ان صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين لا شريك له وبذلك امرت وانا اول المسلمين)
(وما على الا الصلاح ما استطعت)


----------



## الطموني (21 يناير 2007)

وللازتزادة اخواني في الانتيرنال كمبسشن 
وهنالك الكثير من المحاضرات 
وموسوعة الصور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38496
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14121
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38736


----------



## الطموني (21 يناير 2007)

اخواني بارك الله فيكم هنالك اقتراح صغير لو سمحتم استحملوني 
من الاكيد انه يوجد بيننا من يجيد استخدام برامج الاخراج والصوات
فلو من الممكن ان يتم تغريب هذه الافلام 
فهذا عمل سيكون لله ورسوله وللمؤمنين
ونرجو من الاخوه المشرفين ان يعقبو باي امتناع بسبب حفظ الحقوق بالنسبة للموقع اصحاب الافلام


----------



## motaz_95 (22 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم الطموني 
توكل على الله انا لا احفظ اي حقوق ملكية للغرب الا لو كانت لشخص مسلم


----------



## الطموني (22 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك
الان الباقي على الشباب الماهرين باستخدام برامج الاخراج
والله الموفق


----------



## amirhelmy (22 يناير 2007)

موقع رائع جدا مشكور أخي


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على الموقع الرائع 
ياريت بقى نحصل فى القريب العاجل على هذه الافلام باللغة العربية :81:


----------



## saad_aljuboury (23 يناير 2007)

ياأخي الله يبارك فيك 
ونشكرك من أعماق أنفسنا 
ولك ولكل الأخوة اذا كان احد فيكم عنده اي معلومة عن محطات انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية البخارية 
ارجو ارسالها لي وشكرا


----------



## amin22 (23 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا موقع رائع


----------



## الطموني (23 يناير 2007)

اخ سعد باذن الله ما بقصر معك وراح تستلم ما تريد باقرب وقت بس ممكن تحديد الطلب
و مره اخرى اجدد ندائي لاصحاب الخبرة والاطلاع في برامج الاخراج والدبلجة لتحويل هذه الافلام الى الغة العربية


----------



## بهاءالدين (23 يناير 2007)

ربنا يكرمك اخويا طمونى دة موقع جامد جدا


----------



## شريف ميهوب (24 يناير 2007)

كما قلت من قبل مبدع يا طموني والله


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (24 يناير 2007)

والله الموقع اكثر من رائع وشكرا على المجهود الكبير بس ياريت ى اقرب فرصة نحصل على تعريب لللافلام الرائعة 
الفيديوهات فيها كلام كثير غر مفهوم ياريت نحصل على ملف تجمة مثل الافلام الاجنبية او نحصل على على الفيديوهات معربة حتى تعم الفائدة والنفع على كل المسلمين


----------



## msobhy98 (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود القيم ونرجو الإستمرار والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الطموني (26 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني
وهذا ثناء كبير جدا مشكورين
ومن دون تواضع زائف هذا مما علمني ربي ان لا ارى شئ فيه الفائدة على الامة الاسلامية واحتكرة لنفسي بل ااثر به اخواني في الاسلام
وهذه دعوه اخرى لمن لهم مجال وخبرة في موضوع الدبلجة لا تبخلو علينا 
اذكركم بان هذه المجهودات هي ما سيلحقنا الى القبر عند الموت بعد عمر طويل فلا تبخلو علينا وسنكون على اتصال
ومن بادرة اولية انوي ان شاء الله في ترجمة هذه الافلام فما يكون هنالك خوف
والله الموفق


----------



## شوان غازي (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا ألف شكر يا مبدع بصراحة


----------



## silisee_mech (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخويه عاشت ايدك


----------



## خالد احمد السيد (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amirhelmy (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## beeko (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
فعلا موقع رائع


----------



## saad_aljuboury (4 فبراير 2007)

*saad_aljuboury************

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا ياأخي وبارك الله فيك أنا أريد معلومات تفصيلية عن محطات انتاج الطاقة 
الكهربائية البخارية power plant station وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## كونكورد (4 فبراير 2007)

جزال الله خيرآ 
فعلا موقع جميل ومتشعب جدآ


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## الطموني (2 مارس 2007)

جازاكم الله خيرا على هذه اردود الرائعة


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الطمونى .. ونريد اكثر .


----------



## سفر (4 مارس 2007)

لم يفتح ...............


----------



## ابوغوفة (7 مارس 2007)

شكر خاص لكل العاملين لانجاح هذا الموقع الرائع و جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهودات الجبارة الذى تقومنا بها


----------



## شريف ميهوب (7 مارس 2007)

هل تم أغلاق الموقع يأ أخ الطموني ؟ .... كل ما أدخل عليه لايفتح ....!!!!!!


----------



## الطموني (10 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي شريف الموقع شغال حتى الان
وقد جربته الان


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (10 مارس 2007)

اللهم انفعنا بالعلم


----------



## أحمد أبو السعود (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الرزيقى (17 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## دعيج (21 أبريل 2007)

رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع ,,, بارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا بالعلم


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاكم خيرا سلمت يداك


----------



## اشرف محمد محمد (22 أبريل 2007)

thanks for ever


----------



## ايهاب حسن (23 أبريل 2007)

ahmed morshidy قال:


> *رااااااااااااااائع
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا*
> :15: :12:​



نفغنا الله به واياكم


----------



## منير جلال (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا - احتاج منك الى مساعدة لاكون مهندس سيارات كويس بماذا تنصحني وممكن تراسلنى على [email protected]


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (29 أبريل 2007)

الهم اكرمه بنور الفهم ووفقه لما يرضيك


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (5 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر يامعلم ربنا يديك الصحة ع الموقع اللذيذ ده بس ياريت تشوف لنا موقع يكون الكليبات بتاعته اال من كده يعني ماتزيدش عن 10 ميجا علشان التنزيل وع العموم الف شكر


----------



## الطموني (5 يونيو 2007)

اخ شريف طلبك باذن الله مجاب بس اخلص امتحناتي النهائيه ونحن في خدمتكم


----------



## casper_13_96 (6 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخــــــــى العزيز


----------



## الطموني (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم واسألكم جزيل زوكثير الدعاء للفقير الذليل لله 
ولامة الاسلام والمسلمين
وانتظرو مني المزيد من التفاعل 
(قل ان صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين لا شريك له وبذلك امرت وانا اول المسلمين)
(وما على الا الصلاح ما استطعت)


----------



## omdaa52 (16 يناير 2008)

الموقع مش شغال لوحد يتكرم ويساعدني لأني فعلاً محتاج هذه الفيديوهات
بإنتظار الأغاثه


----------



## جمال شلفي (17 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## eng_mhem (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخانا الكريم


----------

